# Playing shooters with a gamepad...



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

I bet this was never done before 

So what possesses the console FPS players among you to go through this ordeal?

Do you prefer the inferior input method because it makes things more interesting to you?

Are you just ambivalent?

What?

I've always been somewhat intrigued by the massive success of shooters on consoles. I'm curious to know if the subject matter (bullets) is just so appealing that people are willing to look past the obvious deficiencies of trying to aim with what I personally consider analogous to using your toes and chopsticks in brain surgery.



*Please, don't get the wrong idea here. This isn't some passive aggressive way to take a stab at gamepads as a whole. Mouse and keyboard is good for FPS/TPS and RTS games and gamepads tend to be good for everything else. I'd say that's a damn good ratio in favor of gamepads.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I _was_ going to participate in this conversation until the condescending second line.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

**


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

In general I think it comes down to consoles are more accessible to more people and can make for a better experience in some formats. Computers can run things better, and the mouse and keyboard layout is more efficient but I think some people (such as myself) feel more comfortable with a controller in hand. I know M&KB is better, a controller can't possibly dream of matching up to it (especially a wireless controller), but I'm more acquainted with the feel of a controller. The whole concept is just better for me.

It also boils down to "home theater" set-ups. Most people that enjoy shooters that heavily aren't savvy enough or just don't care to go through the process of projecting the computer onto a big screen or don't, in general, use a large screen for daily computer usage. Consoles make the whole process easier, so it's easier to set something up on a forty to fifty something inch screen. It may not be as pretty as a computer, but having something two to five times the size of what they are used to is a nice draw for so little effort.

Just my two cents. Though as to why I wasted my time responding to something so demeaning is beyond me.  But that's all I have to say. Take of it what you will.


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2013)

Back when I loved playing shooters on consoles, early 2002/2003, I had no idea that a keyboard and mouse would be a far superior method of controlling fps shooters than a console controller.  I remember once watching a friend play CS and declined attempting to play it as I was sure that it would be weird to control the game.  Eventually I was introduced to Quake 3: Arena and fell in love with the keyboard + mouse combination but for the longest time I just didn't see it as a good control setup for fpses and thought that gamepads were the best for fpses.  It was out of ignorance which is likely something that quite a few console gamers have when it comes to the issue of the K+M combination as a control setup for videogames.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2013)

For me it comes down to price. I can't afford a gaming PC. Sucks ass.

The main problem with the PC being a gaming platform are the hardware companies pushing it. If you look at consoles, game developers are restricted by hardware for ~10 years. They are basically forced to compete with PC hardware manufacturers who release a new spectrum of products yearly. They do a pretty decent job keeping the gap close as far as quality, in comparison to their PC counterparts.

But the computer isn't like this. The limits are constantly being pushed by hardware,so developers never really need to push the system to it's limits.

I'm prolly wrong though 

I miss FPS on mouse+keyboard. Nothing like it. 

Quake 3, I miss you so much. If they reskinned it and let mods and total conversions take place, I would shell out dough for a PC capable of running it lol.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 16, 2013)

cause im not super serious about shooters.  it's easier to pass a gamepad to another person in the room than a K+M.


----------



## Pein (Feb 16, 2013)

Because the only FPS I like are killzone and halo.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2013)

because msot of my friends own consoles and refuse to play PC with me ;sniff


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2013)

I remember the days of playing Half-Life and its expansions. Well my wrists do.

That said I can't play Melty Blood on board for the life of me.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 16, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Back when I loved playing shooters on consoles, early 2002/2003, I had no idea that a keyboard and mouse would be a far superior method of controlling fps shooters than a console controller. * I remember once watching a friend play CS and declined attempting to play it as I was sure that it would be weird to control the game.  Eventually I was introduced to Quake 3: Arena and fell in love with the keyboard + mouse combination but for the longest time I just didn't see it as a good control setup for fpses and thought that gamepads were the best for fpses.  It was out of ignorance which is likely something that quite a few console gamers have when it comes to the issue of the K+M combination as a control setup for videogames.



I used to have that exact same mentality. Even thought, how the fuck can I use all the other buttons when I'm too busy with the arrow keys? Glad I tried it out for myself slightly before Doom 3's official release. Been a PC gamer ever since. Of course I still play consoles, just not for shooters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm really good with both.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just my two cents. Though as to why I wasted my time responding to something so demeaning is beyond me.  But that's all I have to say. Take of it what you will.



I didn't think I was coming across like that. It was tongue-in-cheek 

And I suppose I should have realized there was no way to avoid the pc vs console debate here, but I was really just curious if people legitimately preferred the gamepad for shooting.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2013)

I grew up with consoles and pc, but I never properly played Shooters on the PC till Halo 1 got ported, I always used them for Sim City and Adventure games. I did play games like Unreal 98, Duke Nukem and Quake when I was younger, but never used the keyboard correctly 

I personally don't have a problem with using a gamepad, its something that I got used to. Though I still prefer to use a mouse and keyboard for shooters, but they really don't bother me.

Consoles are popular because they are plug and play, current gamepads are very accessible for shooters, not the most efficient, but anyone can pick up a gamepad and learn how control it in a few minutes. 

Personally I think they need to push more trackball gamepads, a track ball is infintely better for FPS games then a analogue.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Consoles are popular because they are plug and play



Yup.

I own a PS3, a PSP, a DS and a 3DS. I had consoles before that.

But to be honest, I only do that for the exclusives. My heart lies with the PC.

I actually wish they would release more Gears of War games on the PC, but I refuse to buy a 360 only to play them with a gamepad. Such is my dilemma.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm a bit torn, no matter how many times I resolve to abandon console gaming, I always come back to it, mainly for exclusives.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Why abandon it? Have both.

I'm hoping the steambox succeeds, though. Mostly because that should lower digital content pricing across the board and expand the library of available titles on PC.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2013)

Mostly started this generation, a lot of things this generation pissed me off, making me want to abandon consoles. Hopefully the next generation won't be as bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

TBH, i always wanted to hook my PS3 with mouse and keyboard.. but i was just too lazy(still is) 

and just went with it.. might try it if am bored one day though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll never for the life of me get why people even consider the possibility of choosing a more clumsy and unreliable option. Except when the pacing of those shooters themselves are slow as shit, like Gears of War. That one I can stomach. 

Everything else? Just pick the best, most efficient way to play, people. I still remember when I talked to a wave of Max Payne 3 players who swore on their lives that beating Dead on Arrival was impossible without going full pussy cover mode. All of them had console versions.

Boy, it feels good to be a PC Mustard race.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never really cared. You just get used to it i guess you know? If your a console gamer, obviously you've never experienced the "superiority" of m&kb, so really i don't feel as if i'm missing anything.

When we got by with things like Goldeneye on the N64 pad and Halo, you knew that consoles had broken the barrier. As before that we didn't even get to experience many FPS on console due to limitations within the design.

I've heard that Wii pointer controls make many Wii owners unable to go back to controller interfaces. I dunno about all that, but it just comes down to what feels right to you i suppose


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't play shooters so it's irrelevant to me.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2013)

When I first played a shooter on a console in 2008, the experience was shocking. Slow controls, clumsy aiming. No wonder a lot of games supply aim assistance ("snap to head") on consoles. After a decade of playing shooters on PC only, being used to aiming at precise points within half a second, I didn't understand why shooters were such hot shit on consoles. And I'm not even a great FPS player or anything.

I try to get the best of both worlds now by using the 360 controller on my PC when it makes sense (Assassin's Creed, Darksiders etc.), and ultimately I try to get a game on the PC if possible. (Mostly for the controls, but also because they're usually much much cheaper )


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 16, 2013)

Because I fucking prefer a controller over a keyboard for games. Problem?

Not that it matters much in my case, because most FPS games are shit.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Problem?



None 

But nobody's really arguing for the keyboard. It's really the mouse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yet to look back.. Even in BO2 WiiU with the awesome Upad, I kept using the Wiimote.. It is perfect for me... Now that the game got patched with the correct setting, I am more happy with the game than never.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> None
> 
> But nobody's really arguing for the keyboard. It's really the mouse.



And I still prefer a controller over a mouse, just saying.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 16, 2013)

I play console shooters with a controller and PC shooters with a keyboard and mouse (who would have thought). Obviously I prefer keyboard and mouse if I have that option.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

I find it easier to play TPS with a controller, which I like over FPS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> And I still prefer a controller over a mouse, just saying.



And the reasons are...?


----------



## kazuri (Feb 16, 2013)

The only game I ever played competitively was a shooter game(it was one of the very first online shooter games, really dont want to say the name though..) and I could not stand using a gamepad. Keyboard was the only option. Although when the game first came out someone found out you could continue 'rushing' and shoot with a gamepad, but you had to stop rushing with a keyboard to shoot, but they eventually fixed that.


Although to be fair this game didn't use a mouse, it has a unique top down view that in my opinion, is better than any COD or HALO because you literally see every bullet coming at you and could potentially dodge. Not to mention you can team better that way too because you can see a big 360degree view including behind you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yet to look back.. Even in BO2 WiiU with the awesome Upad, I kept using the Wiimote.. It is perfect for me... Now that the game got patched with the correct setting, I am more happy with the game than never.



It's better than a controller, I'll give you that but it's still not as reliable and as precise as a  good old fashioned mouse. And it depends on the game's configurations and how well they're optimized to the motions controls. I still think Metroid Prime 3 is needlessly frustrating because it's so fucking slow to respond to your movements. The simplistic lock-on control scheme of Metroid Prime was actually perfect for that game. They played to that game's strengths since it wasn't actually an FPS.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't own a Wii, so I can't attest to the efficacy of the motion controls for shooting, but I admit I'm interested.

I used to think Duck Hunt was fucking awesome.


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2013)

Wii shooters are garbage. 

Also, I'm arguing for the keyboard 

It allows strafing, and if you want to get technical, customized configs > all.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

I play a lot of split screen games with my girlfriend.

Those are mostly shooters.

I'm aware of what you can do with a KB/M, and when I have my rig up, I'll be playing plenty on it, but I'm fine with a controller because splitscreen PC game setups are far more complicated and time consuming, especially when I just want to sit down on my couch and shoot aliens with her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I play a lot of split screen games with my girlfriend.
> 
> Those are mostly shooters.



You have my sympathy.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

Fortunately for me, I don't judge the quality of my life on the quality of the video games I spend time playing with my girlfriend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

oh snap


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fortunately for me, I don't judge the quality of my life on the quality of the video games I spend time playing with my girlfriend.



We all gotta compromise.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2013)

Reading this thread i have two things to say. 
1. I am more comfortable with keyboard and mouse setup for shooters. I mean,its so much easier to aim with a mouse than controller for me. 
2. Why Sony? Why? Why is uncharted and resistance exclusive Sony? Why? ;_;


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I play a lot of split screen games with my girlfriend.
> 
> Those are mostly shooters.
> 
> I'm aware of what you can do with a KB/M, and when I have my rig up, I'll be playing plenty on it, but I'm fine with a controller because splitscreen PC game setups are far more complicated and time consuming, especially when I just want to sit down on my couch and shoot aliens with her.



i wish i had a girl friend who loves video games.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 17, 2013)

You know the real reason there's no crossplatform multiplayer for shooters? The KB and M crowd would absolutely slaughter the competition, no contest.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> You know the real reason there's no crossplatform multiplayer for shooters? The KB and M crowd would absolutely slaughter the competition, no contest.



Gosh, really?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

How ironic this thread appear just shortly before Bungie basically implies PC/KB&M shooters are dead.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> You know the real reason there's no crossplatform multiplayer for shooters? The KB and M crowd would absolutely slaughter the competition, no contest.



must spread rep before you give cromer. D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's better than a controller, I'll give you that but it's still not as reliable and as precise as a  good old fashioned mouse. And it depends on the game's configurations and how well they're optimized to the motions controls. I still think Metroid Prime 3 is needlessly frustrating because it's so fucking slow to respond to your movements. The simplistic lock-on control scheme of Metroid Prime was actually perfect for that game. They played to that game's strengths since it wasn't actually an FPS.


 interesting points



Naruto said:


> I don't own a Wii, so I can't attest to the efficacy of the motion controls for shooting, but I admit I'm interested.
> 
> I used to think Duck Hunt was fucking awesome.


 Yeah the experiences for me is awesome.



Grape said:


> *Wii shooters are garbage. *
> 
> Also, I'm arguing for the keyboard
> 
> It allows strafing, and if you want to get technical, customized configs > all.



what did you say fool?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMbdXjOLQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Feb 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Gosh, really?



Please don't do that, my sense of sarcasm is non existent.


If sarcasm though, are you thinking technical hurdles? Or some Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo brouhaha? Because while I'm not sure about the second, I'm quite certain the whole cross platform thing has been mooted, playtested, and thrown in the trash bin before.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2013)

I demand the first post be edited to gamepads are good for everything else EXCEPT fighting games. Fightpad always win. 

That said ever since I got the 3DS, I never realized how amazingly fun Revelations is with gyroscopic aiming. It's incredibly fun and honestly way better than a pad, except when your sniping (but thats more to do with the unusual sensitivity of this games sniper when zoomed in for some reason).


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2013)

> We did a bunch of ambitious things on Halo deliberately to reach out to people," Jason Jones told us. "We limited players to two weapons, we gave them recharging health, we automatically saved and restored the game -- almost heretical things to first-person shooters at the time. We made the game run without a mouse and keyboard. And now nobody plays shooters the way they used to play them before Halo 'cause nobody wants to.



huh?

HUH?

HUUUUUUUH?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Please don't do that, my sense of sarcasm is non existent.
> 
> 
> If sarcasm though, are you thinking technical hurdles? Or some Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo brouhaha? Because while I'm not sure about the second, I'm quite certain the whole cross platform thing has been mooted, playtested, and thrown in the trash bin before.



I'm not sure I could facepalm hard enough. I already broke my nose.

@ash - Well at least someone else commented on it.  Glad all you folks finally caught up to me.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2013)

So bungie confirmed that PC gaming is finally dead? Where's the dog tags for confirmation then?


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

DedValve said:


> So bungie confirmed that PC gaming is finally dead? Where's the dog tags for confirmation then?



Bungie's opinion means nothing when it comes to PC gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> How ironic this thread appear just shortly before Bungie basically implies PC/KB&M shooters are dead.



They "implied" that?


*Spoiler*: __ 























What's next? Isometric Action Rpgs are doomed to fail on PCs?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 17, 2013)

Bungie haven't been interested in the PC since 2000

Halo was originally intended to be a PC exclusive 

I never understood why it was popular, Halo combat evolved was mediocre on release and from what I've seen while watching my brother play the rest of the franchise the sequels haven't risen above  that standard


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Well it's not like they said "Nobody wants to play shooters on the PC anymore."

...oh wait.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> How ironic this thread appear just shortly before Bungie basically implies PC/KB&M shooters are dead.



Bungie being ignorant cretins 







PC vs console sales BF3

PC game sales up 230%, consoles down 28%





Don't get me wrong, I don't think consoles are going anywhere, but you expect media sensationalism to distort article titles. A major game developer though? That's just sad.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 18, 2013)

Controllers best for hack n slash games. And soccer, fightin games, beat em ups. The pc port of alan wake was made more difficult. Why? The makers said the pc gamer has it better aiming with the mouse than the console folks.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

I still can't believe Bungie said that.

My sides


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Its kind of an unfair comparison considering 2011 was the biggest year for consoles ever. 360 sold the most software and hardware then out of any year beforehand or afterward and PS3 wasn't too far behind.

Console stagnation is a terrible thing though, and its what happens when a cycle drags on for too long, that's why we need new ones. PC gaming on the otherhand is always going forward because its not fixed hardware. Pretty simple


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

Again, I'm not trashing consoles here. I own a lot of them.

I just think it's really sad that any Bungie rep would say something that stupid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Well bungie is signing on with Activision of all people in a 10 year lock in contract. I don't wanna trash Bungie's talent here, but that obviously means something in regards to how they think about things


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

Having a split screen in games  always pissed me off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

How can split screen piss you off? You don't like having two people able to play in the same room?

That's ridiculous


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like he has an embarrassingly small

*Spoiler*: __ 




screen


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

No I dont enjoy playing on two screens with people. Never liked it in racers or shooters.
I detest split screens today as much as I did 8 years ago.


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Having a split screen in games  always pissed me off.



Games with an obvious multiplayer feature that dont have splitscreen piss me off. Nothings better than gaming with friends.

On topic:

While KB/M is really much faster and more accurate i even play games on PC with a gamepad if they support it. Its just way more comfortable for me the way you sit (and position your arms) compared to a KB/M setup.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing beats KB + MS combo when playing fps games. Period.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Having a split screen in games  always pissed me off.



Yeah, I hate interacting with other human beings too.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

EDIT: nvm i was too late lol

But yeah kb+mouse for fps is miles better imo


----------

